# Wood stove on screened porch?



## jeff2718 (Oct 30, 2009)

My wife and I are in the design phase of a new home and one thing I'd like to do is include a small wood stove on our screened porch.  The idea is to extend the length of time we'll be able to use the porch during the year.  I haven't seen any examples of this.  Are there any particular issues we should be concerned about?  

Thanks!


----------



## mellow (Oct 30, 2009)

Cost is what I would be concerned about,  stove and chimney is not going to be cheap,  I think you would be better off doing a gas heater with a blower,  a woodstove really would be to much work to keep you warm if it is not in an enclosed space.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Oct 30, 2009)

Given that you're not going to care about long burns or pulling cold air into the house, I'd just go with a fireplace and short masonry chimney (as long as clearances to roofs, etc. etc. Not efficient, but there you go.


----------



## Dave_1 (Oct 30, 2009)

jeff2718 said:
			
		

> My wife and I are in the design phase of a new home and one thing I'd like to do is include a small wood stove on our screened porch.  The idea is to extend the length of time we'll be able to use the porch during the year.  I haven't seen any examples of this.  Are there any particular issues we should be concerned about?
> 
> Thanks!



Jeff,

Need more info like; how much do you want to spend, 

will the room eventually be enclosed with storm windows in order to accommodate future 'rug rats'; ;-) 

do you live in a zone neighborhood or upon Mt Cheaha, etc?

Assuming that you're doing this on the cheap now for 'Romanitic effects' you might consider a chimnea.

But you'll need to exhaust the flue with class 'A' pipe using pipe strapping to the fascia board to secure it.

http://www.thebluerooster.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## jeff2718 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses.  It sounds like we aren't quite at the point to know if this will be feasible.  We're too early in the design of the house to know what room in our overall budget we have for the porch stove.  I will say that if we can't afford it, we may just do without a heating appliance.  I'm really fond of wood fires and I'd like to use an appliance that burns cleanly as opposed to a regular fireplace.  We're building in an established city neighborhood, but I don't know what the zoning issues are yet.  We're also not sure if the porch will be one that can be enclosed -- already have the rugrats, though!  

Thanks, again, everyone.  I appreciate the input.


----------



## schwaggly (Oct 30, 2009)

my buddy put a pellet stove in his 3 season porch. He then put huge plexi-glass panels on hinges and closes them in the winter and the room is comfortable even in a New England winter so it would definetly work in Alabama.


----------



## littlesmokey (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are only extending your annual use, think about blue flame heaters or Catalytic heaters. You sound like taking the edge off will work. I have an area in my shop that I do not heat regularily, but it does have very cold machines, lots of cast iron. If I'm going to use it for a short time, I use a Keroscene radiant heater. Tricky bugger from Japan. I don't know how it works, but the surfaces get warm, first and the air goes up a little. Keeps the arthritis out of my hands.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 31, 2009)

I turned my 1 season screen porch into my favorite 4 season room for a grand not counting the stove pipe.
Replaced the screens with cheapo single pane glass windows, bought an insulated exterior door, aquired a free wood stove and bought and installed all the best pipe and this old stove on the old screen porch now heats my entire house.
I push cold house air from floor into the stove room from one end (window fan from playroom) and let the ceiling fan located in the next room (elevated kitchen) push the warm rising exiting air into the rest of house.


----------

